# Tandem bike thoughts



## Jasperked (9 mo ago)

I enjoy riding my 29'er and my wife says she would love to be able to do it, but she never has time to really get into it, so I was thinking about a tandem. My 21 year old daughter and 17 year old son cringed to no end when I told them, but if she would stick with it I can see it being good couple time. We have a great place to ride around here plus often in The Smokes and could do Cades Cove or Damascus and do Creeper. Thoughts on a tandem anyone? It would be a used Raleigh SC?
Thanks


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Tandem bikes have been renamed. They are now generally referred to as "Relationship Accelerators". 

We have had tandems for quite some time and my wife and I have had some very nice rides. And very few not nice rides. It does however require a high level of cooperation. 

My advice is that you rent or borrow a tandem and give it a try. A few hours on the bike will give you a good idea of what it's like.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

after riding a tandem with your partner, you will either have a stronger relationship or no relationship. The Wife refuses to get on the tandem with me, even if I let her be the pilot.

The Boy and I rode the tandem for years. it was a great way to get around, as well as do some exploring together. we would pull The Girl in a trailer until she was old enough, then we attached the trail-a-bike to the tandem. we got looks, but we didn't care. a few times we even had the trail-a-bike pulling the trailer! now that was a scene. 

i see the tandem in the garage every day and wish someone would ride it with me. it is just so much fun...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Years ago, I met an old guy that lived in Carbondale, Il who had a degenerative eye condition. A life long cyclist, he set up a tandem with the shifters set up for the stoker and the brakes for the captain and would have student cyclists captain for him. I guess he would try out captains till he found someone, or a couple of someones that could sync up with him, and he could continue cycling.

I met him on BAMMI, a now discontinued week long ride from Chicago to Carbondale, and every day those two were like a locomotive pulling a string of cyclists from the days start til the days end. Pretty impressive.

There was another tandem team, a man and his young son, and the son never stopped bitching and complaining. They were the opposite end of the tandem spectrum.


----------



## Marty01 (Jun 16, 2010)

ive always said id get a tandem to try out with the kids ( now aged 11,8 and 5) i always thaught it would be very difficult to find one with teh size ranges.. and within reasonnable budget.. as renting tandems areound here ... the one spot that does rent tandems.. they are very old.. clunky.. cruiser types.. single speed.. you get the idea.. last summer i found one.. home made type.. based off 2-24in wheeled youths mountain bikes... so yes.. i am cramped up front.. but the 2 older kids can join me.. on a tandem.. small rides ( 15kilometers was our longest ) and for that purpose.. its great! my spouse has tried as well.. but i dont think shes going to enjoy it as much as i do.. and thats ok.. just means an easy ride the day after a longer solo ride by myself.. its a great way to spend time with the kids one on one too.. who says no to ice cream with dad right? 

will we ever graduate to a REAL tandem?? time will tell.. im hoping so.. but it isnt a deal breaker if we dont.. but so far.. the kids are asking if well ride it again this summer.. and are all smiles when they are told yes... the youngest one isnt yet tall enough to ride it.. and she is looking forwards to the day shell be tall enough


----------



## Npowel (May 8, 2020)

We had a Janizy tandem bike and we loved it. We saw this Janizy at a good price and it was much lighter.
Great bike for those on the go! The completely foldable design allows you to take your tandem bike anywhere. And with its third seat, never leave your kid at home again!.


----------



## Steves3000 (7 mo ago)

Jasperked said:


> I enjoy riding my 29'er and my wife says she would love to be able to do it, but she never has time to really get into it, so I was thinking about a tandem. My 21 year old daughter and 17 year old son cringed to no end when I told them, but if she would stick with it I can see it being good couple time. We have a great place to ride around here plus often in The Smokes and could do Cades Cove or Damascus and do Creeper. Thoughts on a tandem anyone? It would be a used Raleigh SC?
> Thanks


We’ve been avid tandemers for 25 years. In my opinion there’s no more fun way to bike together. It takes some practice to get comfortable, especially for climbing, but it’s faster than two singles, and you’re never separated. Super fun!


----------

